# Ok... I'm starting to get bored with the music I listen to. Any suggestions?



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, first things first.

*Metal only.*

Now we got that out of the way, the bands I listen to/have listened to are:

- Breaking Benjamin
- Demon Hunter
- Dope
- Dry Kill Logic
- Killswitch Engage
- KoRn
- Lollipop Lust Kill
- Metallica
- Raintime
- Rise Against
- Scar Symmetry
- Slipknot (in before not metal)
- Sonata Arctica
- System of a Down
- Three Days Grace
- Trivium
and a few others I can't think of at this moment.

Now, can any of you suggest anything that is good? (Preferably something progressive or melodic)


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Melodic, ay? Sigur RÃ³s is a post-rock Icelandic band, quite soothing and rather anti-metal. Their stuff is very, very beautiful, as heard here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=PDxMQaMqsig and they've recently released a new album. Haven't gotten to hear that one yet, but I'm sure it's great.

Can't go wrong with New Zealand's fourth most-popular folk duo, Flight of the Conchords XD http://youtube.com/watch?v=WGOohBytKTU

Sufjan Stevens, the indie man. Give his Illinois album a go and see if you dig it. If you do, you'll most likely love it.

I'm tempted to say Jackson and His Computer Band, but you're not very fond of anything electronic or IDM. Hmmm, at least try "Rock On" or "Utopia".


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't mean to offend or anything, but I was asking for Progressive or Melodic *METAL*.

xD


----------



## TG. (Jul 22, 2008)

The only thing on that list I see it metal is Metallica. Anyway.

Arcturus, early Ulver, Borknagar, Opeth, Isis, My Dying Bride, Disillusion, Boris, Electric Wizard, Emperor.


=|


----------



## Magikian (Jul 22, 2008)

TG. said:


> The only thing on that list I see it metal is Metallica. Anyway.
> 
> Arcturus, early Ulver, Borknagar, Opeth, Isis, My Dying Bride, Disillusion, Boris, Electric Wizard, Emperor.
> 
> ...




So your saying that Trivium, Killswitch Engage and System of a Down aren't metal? (I'll let you off on Scar Symmetry, Raintime, Lollipop Lust Kill and Dry Kill Logic because they aren't well known)

And I will have a look whenever I can.


----------



## Defender (Jul 22, 2008)

The last three Gwar albums have been pretty much straightforward thrash. 
"Cuckoo Clocks of Hell" and "Decoding the Tomb of Bansheebot" are good metal albums by Buckethead, but he's getting terribly bland lately. Kyuss is good stoner rock/metal. I really don't have much else because metal is not a genre I've put much effort into in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

My best advice to you is to branch out. Stop listening to just metal, you're doing yourself a disservice.

Also, power metal. :V Dragonforce, Sonata Arctica, Kamelot, Shadow Gallery, Silent Force, Axenstar, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 22, 2008)

Symphony X
Examples:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GUn4jXZko5E (Set the World On Fire)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=He8xgY0jtnw (Sea of Lies (live))
http://youtube.com/watch?v=E85l7IoEybs (Awakenings)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2H7Cx2hZNWA (Out of the Ashes)

also

Megadeth: (at first I hated the voice, but then I started liking it and stuff so at least give Mr. Mustaine a chance!!!)
Examples:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=28z-RtHCz2o (My Last Words)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MVa_iAzOiwg (Good Mourning/Black Friday)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7y46pVwxu9c (Chosen Ones)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zD_t7piuLSA (Set the World Afire)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=wcUx7WftPUc (Five Magics)


----------



## Icestorm (Jul 22, 2008)

Dream Theater (one of the best Progressive Metal bands out there!)
Shadows Fall (another fantastic heavy metal band)
Opeth (Killer Extreme Progressive band, saw them live  in May and they were fantastic)
Machine Head (everything after the the first 2 records should do ya)

And I know more but can't think of them off the top of my head right now. I'll get back with ya later.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 22, 2008)

Well seeing as you're into thrash this band's new CD might have something for  you like, their older stuff isn't very interesting, pretty stereotypical  underground BM, but this new CD has some cool thrash and death metal elements  and the production doesn't hurt my ears =P .

The song Deathlust Conqueror is the one I'm talking about, the other songs they posted here are more standard black metal mostly from their older releases and they kinda suck so I don't imagine you'll like them.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=6081361

I'll link you to some more different kinds of metal when I'm not so tired. Also, in terms of melodic and prog, some melodeath like Dark Tranquility and *OLD *In Flames, "as in Colony and Jester Race,"  are pretty good. I don't really listen to prog so I can't help you there.

Also you missed Sonota Arctica TG. I'm pretty sure they're a power metal band.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 22, 2008)

Whoops! :0 I guess there's always the slight chance that you'll dabble in my suggestions. Ah well. *facepalm*


----------



## Aden (Jul 22, 2008)

Stop this thread right now and go to pandora.com.


----------



## TG. (Jul 22, 2008)

Magikian said:


> So your saying that Trivium, Killswitch Engage and System of a Down aren't metal? (I'll let you off on Scar Symmetry, Raintime, Lollipop Lust Kill and Dry Kill Logic because they aren't well known)
> 
> And I will have a look whenever I can.



No, they are not. Trivium is metalcore, Killswitch Engage is metalcore, and SOAD is numetal/malcore. :|


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 22, 2008)

The newer Gamma Ray albums? Daisuke Ishiwatari? Only things that come to my mind. But yeah, branch out when it comes to music, it's practical. You get to know a lot of different genres and you can always find something fits your current mood. (at least that's how it works for me, heck I listened to Frank Sinatra last night and have Gamma Ray playing now).


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohh yes, Gamma Ray and mofuggin' Helloween! That's where it's at, yo.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 22, 2008)

ever listened to mastodon? awesome awesome prog metal. when i first heard them, i didnt like them because of the voice, but after listening to them for a while, i realised that it just wouldnt be right without that voice. lol


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 22, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> at first I hated the voice, but then I started liking it and stuff so at least give Mr. Mustaine a chance



his voice is so.....he sounds constipated at all times. lmao

dont get me wrong, i still love 'em, but...damn...go take a shit, dave!


----------



## Defender (Jul 22, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> My best advice to you is to branch out. Stop listening to just metal, you're doing yourself a disservice.


Yeah, and seconding this. I don't fully trust anyone who only listens to one genre of music. I wouldn't trust anyone who only ate potatoes.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

Im a grunger... Sorry...


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> My best advice to you is to branch out. Stop listening to just metal, you're doing yourself a disservice.
> 
> Also, power metal. :V Dragonforce, Sonata Arctica, Kamelot, Shadow Gallery, Silent Force, Axenstar, etc. etc. etc.




I get what you are saying, but I am so elitist when it comes to what I listen to.

Mainly 3 criteria: 1. It must be heavy and/or fast 2. It must have a fairly deep meaning and 3. Can't be all to repetitive.

I can cut the one and two, as long as at least one or the other is there, but the third one... I cannot stand repetitiveness. Dx

Not really a fan of power metal... Especially DragonForce. To much shreddage, not enough melody, of you know what I'm saying. Sonata Arctica is good, too many slow songs though. Never really heard of the others.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Mainly 3 criteria: 1. It must be heavy and/or fast 2. It must have a fairly deep meaning and 3. Can't be all to repetitive.



I suggest trying the following Gamma Ray albums: Majestic, Somewhere Out in Space, Powerplant, No World Order. Most of the songs fill all 3 criteria, or at least 2.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 23, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I suggest trying the following Gamma Ray albums: Majestic, Somewhere Out in Space, Powerplant, No World Order. Most of the songs fill all 3 criteria, or at least 2.



Yeah, I'll check 'em out sometime.


----------



## Defender (Jul 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I cannot stand repetitiveness. Dx


http://skingraftrecords.com/mp3/LP_MP3/RUINS_Etymology.mp3

Everything is repetitive until you hit poorly-produced progressive... _stuff._


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Not really a fan of power metal... Especially DragonForce. To much shreddage, not enough melody, of you know what I'm saying. Sonata Arctica is good, too many slow songs though. Never really heard of the others.



The beauty of power metal is, after a while, you realize they're all the same band. :3

Still, if you're listening to something like Breaking Benjamin, you should try reaching more into the nu-metal/hard rock scene. Saosin reminds me quite a lot of BB, that's another place you could start.



Defender said:


> Everything is repetitive until you hit poorly-produced progressive... _stuff._



This.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 23, 2008)

Defender said:


> http://skingraftrecords.com/mp3/LP_MP3/RUINS_Etymology.mp3
> 
> Everything is repetitive until you hit poorly-produced progressive... _stuff._



Aaaauuugghhh it's like free jazz D: 

Why won't this crap die?

Also sorry for my previous total misinterpretation of your taste Maqikian, I  think you may mean something different when you use the term thrash, still the  melodeath bands may be of some interest to you, especially the album Character  by Dark Tranquility.


----------



## footman32907 (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone out there know about Barbie Bones I may be asking all the wrong ppl I meet here in FL. but so far no one I asked knows about them , someone pls tell me I'm not the only one to know about their music & also if you're having this problem too.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 24, 2008)

footman32907 said:


> Does anyone out there know about Barbie Bones I may be asking all the wrong ppl I meet here in FL. but so far no one I asked knows about them , someone pls tell me I'm not the only one to know about their music & also if you're having this problem too.



I don't believe I have... I know how you feel though. Lollipop Lust Kill are an awesome band, and no-one has heard of them.


----------



## footman32907 (Jul 24, 2008)

I never heard of them but now I will Google L. L. K & listen to some of their stuff


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 24, 2008)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> his voice is so.....he sounds constipated at all times. lmao
> 
> dont get me wrong, i still love 'em, but...damn...go take a shit, dave!


Personally, I think it's the tight pants he wore throughout the 80's and early 90's.


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2008)

Aden said:


> Stop this thread right now and go to pandora.com.



^


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 24, 2008)

TG. said:


> The only thing on that list I see it metal is Metallica. Anyway.
> 
> Arcturus, early Ulver, Borknagar, Opeth, Isis, My Dying Bride, Disillusion, Boris, Electric Wizard, Emperor.
> 
> ...



Now this man knows what real music is. I like later ulver more than early due to the fact that early ulver is strict black metal and kinda meh. Still great stuff, but shadows of the sun is fantastic and haunting. ISIS is probably one of my favs if not my favorite band. Opeth is up there aswell and boris is on list too. Saw them twice this year. Heres a small list of great metal bands.

BURST
Mastodon
Origin
Zao
Envy
The locust
Nasum
Agoraphobic nosebleed
converge
Agalloch
Amorphis
athiest
Baroness
BTBAM
Carcass
Callisto
Cephalic Carnage
Coalesce
Cult of luna
neurosis
Daylight Dies
Genghis tron
Godflesh
Intronaut
The melvins(well sorta)


Im gonna stop myself before i get to crazy with this. Alot of these bands involve more of a thought process and aren't just a rocking metal band. I like depth to my music. Alot of bands on this list have songs that break the 9 and 10 minute barrier. So if you need short songs alot of these bands aren't for you. Try 'em out anyway.


----------



## rocrocroc (Jul 25, 2008)

Lightning Bolt


Don Caballero

Branch out, metalhead :roll:


----------



## Defender (Jul 25, 2008)

rocrocroc said:


> Lightning Bolt




 <3


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 25, 2008)

rocrocroc said:


> Lightning Bolt
> 
> 
> Don Caballero
> ...



Don cab is where its at. The stuff off punkgasm sounds promising. And lightning bolt.....wow. I went to a secret show of thiers at the FU church in philly. Nuts........just nuts.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2008)

oooh, you have very good tastes in metal. I'd definitely recommend Edguy or Stratovarius if you haven't already heard them.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 25, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> oooh, you have very good tastes in metal. I'd definitely recommend Edguy or Stratovarius if you haven't already heard them.



Uuhh... Thanks...?

Yeah, I've had a few people saying they are good. I've only heard of Stratovarius, but haven't heard them and I don't know who Edguy is.


----------



## abacus_orrin (Jul 29, 2008)

Depends on the metal you want,
 Try Helmet if you want lots of D-riffing, Listen to "unsung"
  Alien ant farm- more on the melodic side, best try the album "Up in the Attic" or "truant'
Even bands you'd think couldn't go that far have,
Like Smashing pumpkins' "Everlasting Gaze" or "White Spider"( in a way, i'd call it cybermetal, Try the free on the internet album "Machina II: the friends and enemies of modern music" or Machina I".)

Progressive side, I'd go with coheed and cambria's last two albums, because their first two are a wast of time.( with the Exception of Faint of hearts.)

And if you like covers, there's a torrent that's been up forever called Hard Rock Metal covers and it has plenty to satiate you palette, Dungeons' "Call Me" Wasps "Locomotive Breath" really good.

but that's just me.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 30, 2008)

abacus_orrin said:


> Depends on the metal you want,
> Try Helmet if you want lots of D-riffing, Listen to "unsung"
> Alien ant farm- more on the melodic side, best try the album "Up in the Attic" or "truant'
> Even bands you'd think couldn't go that far have,
> ...





The only Coheed and Cambria I have heard is "Welcome Home"...

All thanks to Rock Band.


----------



## footman32907 (Aug 4, 2008)

ever hear of Dansig , judas Priest , Ozzie Osbourne, Kiss , Rainbow or Black Sabbath ? , you may have to search back to old school Metal but it may be worth it


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, kinda have to go with the other guys here, most of the list was not metal, but anyways here's extreme metal (so expect black and death vocals)-

For easier-to-listen vocals:
Devildriver (no official genre, unofficial, groove-death metal)
Tvangeste (symphonic black)
Bloodbath
Iron Maiden

For extreme, powerful metal:
Morbid Angel
Kataklysm
Nile
Decapitated (RIP Vitek)
Vehemence
Graveworm
Gorefest
Cradle of Filth
Arsis


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, kinda have to go with the other guys here, most of the list was not metal, but anyways here's extreme metal (so expect black and death vocals)-
> 
> For easier-to-listen vocals:
> Devildriver (no official genre, unofficial, groove-death metal)
> ...



Note, half the stuff I said I know wasn't metal, it's just all I could remember...


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Aug 4, 2008)

DIMMU BORGIR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IylPoy4rkPk

Progenies of the Great Apocalypse is the PERFECT metal song.

Also try Old Man's Child.


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

If your bored of the music you listen to. Why don't you just turn it off?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

virus said:


> If your bored of the music you listen to. Why don't you just turn it off?



That... would be more boring.


----------



## footman32907 (Aug 5, 2008)

Iron Maiden is good also & thanks to you all for the info I haven't heard of alot of these metal bands but then agan I listen to much of the music spectrum - Barbie Bones to Beethoven , Judas Priest to John Denver , Ozzie to Sanatra - depending on my mood


----------



## Ibun (Aug 6, 2008)

Ayreon (naturally)

and

Green Carnation


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2008)

Ibun said:


> Ayreon (naturally)
> 
> and
> 
> Green Carnation



You like newer Green Carnation or all of his albums?


----------



## Ibun (Aug 6, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You like newer Green Carnation or all of his albums?



Pretty much everything from _Light of Day, Day of Darkness_ on is good in my book.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 6, 2008)

Ibun said:


> Pretty much everything from _Light of Day, Day of Darkness_ on is good in my book.



:] I've been meaning to look more into older Green Carnation, thank you for reminding me.


----------



## Ibun (Aug 7, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> :] I've been meaning to look more into older Green Carnation, thank you for reminding me.



Always glad to help. o:


----------

